# building burned down!



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Then SHUT THE F%^K UP! Jesus H Cripes!


 

Jesus H.Cripes? The son of "Gosh?" of the church of "Holy Moly"! I'm not making
fun of it. You think I wanna toast in "Heck"?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

nap said:


> Jesus H.Cripes? The son of "Gosh?" of the church of "Holy Moly"! I'm not making
> fun of it. You think I wanna toast in "Heck"?


At least it is not Blaspheming the Holy Spirit. Not that any of the non-edited statements would be. Just trying to be a bit less offensive to the Bible Sponsors.

But.......................If you wish, we can start a New Thread and Hash it out!


----------



## critter (Nov 27, 2008)

.........and next on tonight's off-topic movie show-down is "Death Wish" vs. "The Molly Mcguires" Hehe!


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Then SHUT THE F%^K UP! Jesus H Cripes!


I'm pretty sure his bosses feel the same!:laughing: 
Stupid white boy!


----------



## parts (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had it happen the owner hired some cut rate flooring guys who striped the hardwood floors in the original house leaving all the saw dust and waste in the house along with all the newly polyurethaned floors in a closed house in the summer over a long weekend


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

Happened a lot round a couple of years back. 4 new construction houses torched, the last one pretty much took out the houses either side too.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

BirmanBuilders said:


> Happened a lot round a couple of years back. 4 new construction houses torched, the last one pretty much took out the houses either side too.


 
Earth Liberation Front

http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/03/03/seattle.fire/index.html


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

parts said:


> I've had it happen the owner hired some cut rate flooring guys who striped the hardwood floors in the original house leaving all the saw dust and waste in the house along with all the newly polyurethaned floors in a closed house in the summer over a long weekend


Happened to me when the flooring guy left a pile of linseed oil rags in the garage and went to lunch. Spontanious combustion was the culprit.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

We had an addition over a garage, 2nd floor. The mast for the old service was going up the side of the house, it was never attached properly. When we took the remaining overhang down from the old roof(thats all that was holding it in place)...down went the mast, shorted out the whole house, and sparked a fire in the existing houses boiler room. Long story short, the freshly framed addition and everything else went up in about 20 mins...nobody hurt thank god. CRAPPY DAY. on the bright side, their insurance coverd it and thats part of the new house we built thats in my profile pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

lol whats wrong with ripping on the union? We had 3 buildings burn down in town last year about a month apart. None related though. We did the sheetrock in one, then did it again.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> At least it is not Blaspheming the Holy Spirit. Not that any of the non-edited statements would be. Just trying to be a bit less offensive to the Bible Sponsors.
> 
> But.......................If you wish, we can start a New Thread and Hash it out!


It's a joke son. Just a joke but to your statement of not blaspheming; intent is just as important as the actual act. If you mean G damn and simply say gosh darn, you are blaspheming. Think about it, lust is a sin. Lust is merely a thought yet it is intent that causes it to be a sin.


that's it for bible study 101. Now back to your regularly scheduled bickering.


----------

